
Sam Boyer's side of dep vs go modules story - sgnnseven
https://twitter.com/sdboyer/status/1034893100450291713
======
sgnnseven
Russ Cox's side of the story:
[https://twitter.com/_rsc/status/1022588240501661696](https://twitter.com/_rsc/status/1022588240501661696)

Interesting to see that both sides seemed to have been fighting for what they
believed to be a better idea but neither recognized the points where they
inadvertently escalated the divisions between them.

------
st3fan
I hope at one point we can just move on and forward.

~~~
coldtea
Only if something changes regarding how major external contributions to Go's
syntax, API, and tools (e.g. not just someone adding support for a new
architecture, anything that requires real decisions and tradeoffs) are
received and handled.

